# Farmer/Lardy Symposium



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Ditto, very interested in the set!


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I also didn't hear about it until a few hours after it was full....I know a few people that went and I know some that got the video. SW got it and was raving about it and she might have been there because she was very knowledgable about some of the holes in the video that others have complained about. But she also said it helped that she had experience before watching it. 

I was hoping that someone would get it for me for Christmas.....hint hint...ha ha!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I know a few people who went too. I think unfortunately almost all of it would have been way over my head. Some day I hope to be to the point of being able to attend a seminar like that and know what the heck is going on. Or better yet, have a dog with a FC that can have a working spot at a seminar like that!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Have not been myself. I was fortunate to have several people go some attendees and some that ran it. We had a dinner discussion about it before the DVD came out and then I got the DVD. If you do not have it, IMHO it is the best DVD out there. We will more than likely re-discuss it now that the DVD came out at the Christmas Dinner. 

I was pleased to see one question in the last DVD that has troubled me during the first three DVDs - the handling on marks. And also pleased that both Mike Lardy and Danny Farmer agreed that they did do more handling than they would like to see or normally would do in training.


----------

